# Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Toronto ?



## dark_hadou (Jul 19, 2006)

is there anyone that teaches or trains in Toronto ?


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 19, 2006)

There used to be a guy Tyler (can't remember his last name) teaching @ Kombat Arts in Missisiagua, he was a student of Phil Gelanis. I think he may have moved to France, but he might have someone else teaching that style there.

There is also Jun Deleon (www.kalideleon.com) although not a pure PT player his style has a lot of PT elements to it. I beleive his knife is almost pure Pekiti.

Vince


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 19, 2006)

yes i kno of Guro Jun De Leon im goin to join his class i wanna do Sayoc Kali but i cant get a hold of the guy that does that style here in Toronto


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2006)

Ask on the affiliated site FMATalk.com. Datu Hartman is in Buffalo and will know who is in Toronto. The Pekiti Tirsia forum is here.

I got to do some Dekiti Tirsia Siradas today, which is a related system.


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 19, 2006)

thanx


----------



## ptksmfla (Aug 4, 2017)

Justin Grant

info@ptk-smf.ca


----------



## frank raud (Aug 6, 2017)

ptksmfla said:


> Justin Grant
> 
> info@ptk-smf.ca


4 hours away and 11 year late.


----------

